# What height is 152 cm in hands



## cellie (23 July 2009)

Tatty is passported at 152 cms  took measuring stick to her today and she is 16 h . Can anyone convert for me please


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (23 July 2009)

152cm is a tiny bit under 15 hands


----------



## martlin (23 July 2009)

152 cm is pretty much bang on 15hh, 16hh is 162.5cm.


----------



## Dobby (23 July 2009)

google is your friend, it does sums for youu

15hh


----------



## cellie (23 July 2009)

Thanks wow thought she had grown  and shes has put on 40 kilos which is really good for her


----------



## littlebea (23 July 2009)

does not quite work the way I expected but....

In google type:

convert 152cm to hands

And then click the Search button.  And it says:

152 centimeters = 14.9606299 hands


I love the way you can do conversions like that in google!


ETA: lol looks like Dobby beat me to google!


----------



## SNORKEY (23 July 2009)

I thought that 150cm's was 15hh, my horse was measured at 151.1/2hh and he's massive! there is no way he is under 15hh, more like just under 16hh!
So im not sure how that works either!


----------



## martlin (23 July 2009)

1 hand= 4 inches = 4x2.54cm = 10.16 cm
therefore
15hh = 15 x 10.16cm = 152.4 cm

simples


----------



## yeeharider (24 July 2009)

simples pity you cant do the wink as well ha ha ha


----------

